# weight training/ cardio



## gametime75019

Would it be better idea to use weight training as cardio? Sort of like HIIT, but instead of sprinting or intervals you would use some type of density training like 8x8 or 10x10 with low rest periods of 20-40 seconds.


----------



## joh9356

I've often wondered this myself. I'm back from a 9 month hiatus(Work of course :/), but am finally back with the family and have been hitting it hard for about two months. Thank God for muscle memory.

Anyway, I have been trail running before my workouts (about 30 mins), then I strength train for 1-2 hours after that. I don't notice really any difference other than the endorphins available during the strength lifting after a run 

However, I am combining a little weight loss with muscle gain too. In my extremely uneducated opinion, it's really your preference and what your trying to do.

The folks on here have been monumental in educating me(Hopefully, they remember me), and what they say works, period. 

Good luck!


----------



## Enigmatic707

I do this often for a whole body approach.. I do little to no rest for 45-60 mins. I usually do upwards of 30-40 reps for big compounds moves like rows and leg press and 20-25 reps for small moves like curls and press downs.

It leans me out... I also usually do 10-15 mins of cardio after that, usually speed rope or rowing machine.


----------



## Diesel.808

From what we were taught in Kinesiology...there are many benefits to doing cardio work AFTER weight training.

--45 minutes MINIMUM post work out--the concept here is that the waste products in the muscle, namely lactate accumulate...which are actually converted in the kidneys and liver delivered through the cardio system and recycled into energy. 
So, you recover faster and have more energy available after you work out. 
Why does lactic acid build up in muscles? And why does it cause soreness? - Scientific American

This literally has everything you need to know...
Welcome to MedFitness

Go Blue!!


----------



## AtomAnt

I am using Scott Stevenson's Fortitude Training and he incorporates high volume, pump set circuits and giant sets done in zig-zag fashion with heavy weights, called loading sets.  The nature of this training is such that you do not need cardio really to build lean mass and strip fat loss due to the EPOC of the training.

I highly recommend it...

Here is an old article written by Scott about EPOC and weight training... http://www.scottstevensonphd.com/336ripped_EPOCv2_16-10-18.pdf

Personally, this past show, I did cardio for 6 whole days 4 weeks out and found ti to be too much and was dropping weight too fast.  I trained very frequent, 6 days per week, hitting each bodypart 3 times per week using various styles.  This eliminated the need for cardio


----------



## Diesel.808

AtomAnt said:


> I am using Scott Stevenson's Fortitude Training and he incorporates high volume, pump set circuits and giant sets done in zig-zag fashion with heavy weights, called loading sets.  The nature of this training is such that you do not need cardio really to build lean mass and strip fat loss due to the EPOC of the training.
> 
> I highly recommend it...
> 
> Here is an old article written by Scott about EPOC and weight training... http://www.scottstevensonphd.com/336ripped_EPOCv2_16-10-18.pdf
> 
> Personally, this past show, I did cardio for 6 whole days 4 weeks out and found ti to be too much and was dropping weight too fast.  I trained very frequent, 6 days per week, hitting each bodypart 3 times per week using various styles.  This eliminated the need for cardio



How does/or did it effect your vo2 max Ant...
I know that's kinda stupid question because who has the resources or $ to go to a lab and get hooked up on the machine but...
what do you think about that...your cardio health in general and the recycling of the lactic acid on this style  training...vs just doing cardio post workout.

I know for whatever reason cardio strips weight and usually muscle...


----------



## AtomAnt

Diesel.808 said:


> How does/or did it effect your vo2 max Ant...
> 
> I know that's kinda stupid question because who has the resources or $ to go to a lab and get hooked up on the machine but...
> 
> what do you think about that...your cardio health in general and the recycling of the lactic acid on this style  training...vs just doing cardio post workout.
> 
> 
> 
> I know for whatever reason cardio strips weight and usually muscle...




Hold on, let me drag my lab into the gym....  If I was an endurance athlete I'd measure vo2 max. This is bodybuilding... I do what makes he look pretty lol 

I don't do cardio post workout. Off season, I do cardio on off days, at lunch or before work.  I don't know how cardio post workout would affect me, but you'd have to put a gun to my head to get me to try. That's my time to recover. I'm eating... My cardio is how fast I move my fork lol

Prep time, I do cardio as needed as I noted above. With 6 sessions when I was 4 or 5 weeks out.... The result? 



My thoughts on cardio, fuck it lol actually this new program I'm using I haven't touched cardio because it had a CV aspect built in.


----------



## sergio94

Cardio is best exercise for weight loss. I am doing cardio from last six months and am satisfied from result. All types of cardio like swimming,cycling and basketball are very helpful for body maintenance.


----------



## Sandpig

The legendary Serge Nubret did an hour of non stop ab work first thing in the morning for his "cardio".

When I was doing the M4B contest, I stepped up the pace of my workout as well as increasing the volume. And lowered the amount of cardio.
Eventually I wasn't doing any cardio at all for maybe the last 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Alinshop

Enigmatic707 said:


> I do this often for a whole body approach.. I do little to no rest for 45-60 mins. I usually do upwards of 30-40 reps for big compounds moves like rows and leg press and 20-25 reps for small moves like curls and press downs.
> 
> It leans me out... I also usually do 10-15 mins of cardio after that, usually speed rope or rowing machine.



Sounds similiar to the way I workout.


----------



## clenbuterolaust

sergio94 said:


> Cardio is best exercise for weight loss. I am doing cardio from last six months and am satisfied from result. All types of cardio like swimming,cycling and basketball are very helpful for body maintenance.


 a

Cardio with some muscle training is also a good way to lose weight fast.


----------



## jixxxer

I personally love cardio on empty stomach right when waking up......


----------



## peter1122

Consuming calories with practice implies you don't need to cut the same number of calories from your eating regimen, that is the length of you don't make up for the exercises by eating all the more later in the day, which can happen to a few people...


----------



## ASHOP

I only do cardio on days that I don't weight train. Its minimal 10-15min  2 x per week but its high intensity and it works and I have minimal to no loss of muscle.


----------



## striffe

ASHOP said:


> I only do cardio on days that I don't weight train. Its minimal 10-15min  2 x per week but its high intensity and it works and I have minimal to no loss of muscle.



I am the same when I do cardio. I prefer doing it fasted in the morning. Sometimes I may drink caffeinated aminos pre cardio so I can push it even harder.


----------



## Victory

I like to do super or even giant sets when cutting so my weight training is like cardio. I still try to go heavy but have very low rest periods even when doing standard sets. Although I do think some cardio is good for health even if it's just HIT for 20 mins twice per week.


----------



## Ryan1007

I like to keep a little cardio in my routine year round because I believe the health benefits warrant it. I just adjust the length and frequency depending on if I'm trying to gain or lose weight.


----------



## DrZaius7

I feel it’s best after your workout.  But if you wanted to make it a part of your weightlifting routine you are now more of a cross fitter.


----------



## johan5

*you are right*

you are right a combination of cardio and weights may be best for improving your body composition


----------



## SURGE

It can be good when dieting to burn more calories. It will also help with cardiovascular fitness if you keep rest periods very short. Although I prefer to do some cardio after weight training.


----------



## GearPro

[ame]https://youtu.be/sK6vDY66w0U[/ame]

Some interesting research presented here. Some might find value in it.


----------



## GearPro

[ame]https://youtu.be/sK6vDY66w0U[/ame]

Some interesting research presented here. Some might find value in it.


----------



## davidg

I did cardio after weight training to burn fat. But they say that cardio interferes with weight gain. This is true if you do a lot of cardio. If you have a pattern, you won't have a problem.


----------

